# [App] MyInstructions



## Droidspirit (May 16, 2014)

Starting with delicious recipes, or that you has changed the water filter in your house, up to cool inventions: With MyInstructions you have the possibility to create your own instructions very easy.

MyInstructions is designed so that you can create any type of instructions. We designed the app for easy use and a good overview of the functions.

★ Features:

✔ Create and manage categories
✔ Export instructions as backup and xml
✔ Import instructions
✔ Add photos by the system camera, the droidspirit camera or through the gallery.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.myinstructions


----------

